

Researcher seeks solution to mystery of 20-year-old self-deleting poem - stfu
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/researcher-seeks-solution-mystery-20-old-self-deleting-025854333.html

======
sadga
Is the program actually _encrypted_ , or just compiled? I assume it's just
compiled.

------
ChuckMcM
Why doesn't he just ask him?

